
Show HN: Super Easy Forms (free) – The best way to create HTML contact forms - lucas_kardo
https://supereasyforms.com/
======
lucas_kardo
We developed this tool as a gift for the community. Contact forms should be
easy and free to make. Some of what makes us different - Features:

100% customizable html forms (No iframes) Create an unlimited amount of forms
Store unlimited form submissions Register an unlimited amount of emails.
Easily export submissions from the database

Please download and use Super Easy Forms. Feedback is welcomed =)

